# New Oneida Falcon



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

yes but what is the string angle when those limbs flip over?

I supose it would work if I used a chew strap :spam2:


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

*oneida falcon*

Bow_ Bendor the oneida falcon would make a great finger bow. I shoot a release but know of many who shoot fingers.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

One thing it took me a while to "get" on the Onieda style bows, and even the shorter parallel limb bows is that the limbs, cams, wheels etc are much closer to the face after they break over than most other designs. As those limbs come straight back, the string angle becomes a little less acute. At least that is how it has been explained to me.


----------



## Darton01 (Aug 25, 2006)

Nice bow,but what makes it better/different than the other Oneidas ?


----------



## glass3222 (Jan 12, 2008)

WOW, has anyone checked the Oneida web site, the Falcon sells for *$1195*

http://www.oneidabows.net/jzcart/index.php?cat=82


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

*Oneida Falcon*

Darton1, the falcons riser is stronger than the other bows and more stable. 
I shoot one and this bow is deadly accurate and smooth. I would recomend trying one out if you have the oportunity.


----------



## Darton01 (Aug 25, 2006)

glass3222 said:


> WOW, has anyone checked the Oneida web site, the Falcon sells for *$1195*
> 
> http://www.oneidabows.net/jzcart/index.php?cat=82


Yeah,its alot of clams.But most top end bows are around 800+ anymore.They [Oneida] do have other bows that are cheaper and probably just as good for the average shooter/hunter.


----------



## Darton01 (Aug 25, 2006)

Oneida Bows said:


> Darton1, the falcons riser is stronger than the other bows and more stable.
> I shoot one and this bow is deadly accurate and smooth. I would recomend trying one out if you have the oportunity.


Thanks,I will.But it may be a long time because there arent any Oneida dealers near me.Joe I clicked your link and it didnt work ?


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

*oneida*

That is right Darton1, the falcon is the top of the line right now with several other models for those interested. You can see sthe falcon as well as some of the other bows listed here at http://www.oneidabows.net/jzcart/index.php?cat=82


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

*dealers*

Darton1, where are you located?


----------



## Ramification (Mar 27, 2009)

ummh, I'm new here but I'm wondering why this particular announcement is in the finger shooting section?


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

*falcon*

This is a very nice finger shooting bow. And we would like those shooting fingers to have the oportunity to check it out.


----------



## Ramification (Mar 27, 2009)

Oh, ok. Was just wondering.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

Ramification said:


> ummh, I'm new here but I'm wondering why this particular announcement is in the finger shooting section?


easy couse he spamed every section, but it should be in the manu section


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

*hmmm*

Nice, but expensive. Looks very similar to the Extreme in the way the cams and timing system are laid out. I'd stick with the model that was 46 tip to tip, under that it will get pretty short at full draw for everyone except the two under shooter. 

BW


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

*fingers?*

Ibbw, we have sold oneida eagle bows to many finger shooters and would agree that the longer ATA's are better for shooting fingers. Most of the bows we have sold to finger shooter have been 44 inches ATA. From what we have seen the shooters with longer draw lengths may experience more pinch. We have also been looking into setting up oneida eagle bows with longer ATA's.


----------



## Deerminator (Feb 6, 2006)

SWEET..............Way to exspencive.......But SWEET

How does it compair to an ESC super tuned Monsterized LFM?

Would love to check one out but as you know Oneida dealers are hard to find. Not many around. Even up here in central NY, original home of Oneida.


----------



## ZuluArcher (Jan 31, 2009)

I admire finger shooters, its a skill i have not had the time to develop.
Smahed up an arrow at 40 yards yesterday, dam these bows are great


----------



## SteveIndiana (Sep 22, 2007)

*Dang..............DANG!*

that is down right........GORGEOUS.:mg:

Have I mentioned it s u c k s being poor?

Whatta bow!

Steve


----------



## DakotaElkSlayer (Jan 13, 2004)

What's the speed rating on this bow?

Jim


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi Jim, 
We recently chronoed a falcon short lf set at 63 pounds 6 1/8 brace set 28 inches 418 grain arrow was 268 fps. 
CPO does in house testing and the falcon is out for an indepent evaluation at this time. We will post the IBO/AMO numbers once we get them.


----------



## ADKFalcon (Mar 20, 2009)

I would definitely be interested in seeing the numbers when the testing is done, still a sweet looking bow!

Garrett


----------



## tracy bullock (Jun 5, 2007)

Oneida Bows said:


> The Falcon is CPOneida Eagle Bows newest edition. I have been shooting this bow since October and really like it. I have sold several Falcons and all the customers have told us they are very happy with the Falcon also.
> 
> The Falcon is the latest offering for the hunter. With the smoothest draw in the industry dressed in NexGen G1 camouflage,Autumn Orange camouflage or Flat Black,the Falcon will lead you to success in the field. Available in a wide range of draw lengths and weights, the Falcon offers a reengineered riser machined from a solid billet of 6061 T6 aluminum for greater strength and stability. The Falcons riser is the result of many hours of both computorized and human testing;bringing you one of the most accurate bows CPOneida has offered. With dead center string alignment, the arrow path is flat and true. This feature decreases arrow oscillation,ensuring the maximum and efficient use of power where it matters-to the target. And most importantly, we can assure you, this Falcon is made to hunt. Tip to Tip 43-46 inches, Brace Heights 6 1/8 - 7 3/8, Draw Lengths 25-31 inches, Draw Weights 25/45 35/55 50/70, Mass Weight 4.10 pounds, Let Off 65-80 percent.


What kind of speed are we looking at.28" draw at 70#..
Thanks


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

*speed*

Hello Tracy, Estimating the speed of the falcon set at 70 pounds 28 inch draw I would guess between 275 and 285 fps. This would depend on arrow weight/let off and model of falcon being used.


----------



## Feral Donkey (Nov 6, 2005)

What's the tip-to-tip distance when you draw it back to 30"?


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

*tip to tip ?*

I checked with a customer who has a medium and a 30 inch draw length. The measurment he gave me was 28.5 inches at full draw tip to tip on his bow but this can vary some.


----------



## CCWhitetail (Jun 15, 2009)

I like the Onieda's.
One of these days I might just
get one.
I have an old one set up for Bowfishing.


----------

